# Omeg F300 Non Chronograph Lobster



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Morning all

Thoguht you might like to see some pics of my news baby! As many of you know I used to own a Megasonic version on bracelet but I didn't like the thought of a daily wear Megasonic and the bracelets don't do it for me! I sold that one on to a new member (no names) who 'had wanted one for years' etc etc and promptly flipped it for Â£500 more! sigh!

Then this poped up:










I think you will agree that this is one Gem of a watch, it was just the head but thanks to a good good mate in Australia (you know who you are) they send me the orignial Blue leather strap and end pieces! I think you will agree it is a very very special watch! The Lobster non chronographs are amongst the rarest of the Omega Electronics of the period, there are no firm record of how many where produced but I have only ever seen three, one was KT's (now in the STS museum) and the other two where/are mine! This one is particularly special as it is an F300 version with extremely rare cream/metalic dial










It has had a complete overhaul and service at STS, I am particularly impressed with teh case graining they have achieved, it looks simply superb IMMHO!










Cheers Tom


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Thats a nice looking watch you have there Tom. Looks much more wearable on the Leather band than the metal one to my mind. Well done on getting it back to such a pristine look.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

feenix said:


> Thats a nice looking watch you have there Tom. Looks much more wearable on the Leather band than the metal one to my mind. Well done on getting it back to such a pristine look.


Thanka mate

Yeah it is a superb watch, when I got it, it was mirror polished, nasty nasty nasty, STS have done a superb job on the watch, they really have!

Cheers Tom


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Super cool Tom,

that strap is very cool and excellent in the flesh. Lobbies are such an original design and so much of their era.

Andy


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

wow-yust beaytiful-most impressed-do they breed?


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

BRAVO! Both ears and the tail.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

dickstar1977 said:


> Yeah it is a superb watch, when I got it, it was mirror polished, nasty nasty nasty, STS have done a superb job on the watch, they really have! Cheers Tom


Bringing this back up from the dead but that watch is so rare ;-)

Interesting the way STS refinished it with what appears to be a circular horizontal brush for the case, while our our friend Piotr explains that the Speedsonic Lobster's case had a vertical brush on the bracelet sides and horizontal between the lugs. Not sure why it would be different, anyone know for sure?


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

webvan said:


> dickstar1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it is a superb watch, when I got it, it was mirror polished, nasty nasty nasty, STS have done a superb job on the watch, they really have! Cheers Tom
> ...


Not sure , but either way STS did a super job on it.!


----------



## chillsgo805 (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow what an amazing find , Tips his hat . Found one on ebay a few months ago all stainless with cream/white dial and blue seconds and hands that really really popped out at you . Sadly I was outbid , anyway great find congrats .


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

julioa007 said:


> webvan said:
> 
> 
> > dickstar1977 said:
> ...


Yep, in the meantime I heard back from Piotr and he explained that he'd come to this conclusion after looking at unrestored Speedsonics and finding that most of them had the brushing he described, fair enough, but the circular one on that F300 lookd good too.


----------

